# UGA vs. GT Avatar bet participants



## Ol' Red (Nov 21, 2008)

Alright, this is what I have so far:

UGA

1. Red
2. South GA Dawg
3. Mudducker
4. HMwolfpup
5.  DDD
6. Drewdawg09
7. BlackSmoke
8. Dawg1419
9. Biggtruxx
10. duckdawgdixie
11. Arrow3
12. Rex Upshaw
13. Browning Slayer
14. Ranger1977
15. DSGB
16. Warrenmountain

GT

1. Troutman34
2. Tulip
3. Doc_Holliday23
4. PWalls
5. Jody Hawk
6. Double D
7. Shiznugg
8. Rangerboats
9. Turkeycreek
10. Meriwether Mike

I might have missed a few....I also took the liberty of adding a couple.  Feel free to join in.

Red


----------



## HMwolfpup (Nov 21, 2008)

you can add me to the UGA side and pwalls to the GT side...If we win he gets to sport a pic of UGA VII.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 21, 2008)

What's the bet??  I may be interested.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 21, 2008)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Red add me to.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2008)

Im game. Go Dawgs


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 22, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> What's the bet??  I may be interested.



Yea whats the bet????????cause I'm a Dawg fan


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 22, 2008)

*To heck with an avatar*



Jody Hawk said:


> I'm in.



I want to see Jody wearing the hat in all his rabbit hunting pics....I'll make that side bet with him....


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2008)

matthewsman said:


> I want to see Jody wearing the hat in all his rabbit hunting pics....I'll make that side bet with him....



That would be interesting....


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Might improve his shooting*



Arrow3 said:


> That would be interesting....



Shot Hawk


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Nov 22, 2008)

Put me in GO DAWGS


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 22, 2008)

I aint stupid enough to take a freagin avatar bet again.


----------



## DDD (Nov 22, 2008)

I am all over this.

I will put a stinking GT hat on and make it my avatar till Christmas if Georgia loses.

I have been to Vegas 5 times and this will be the easiest bet of my life.


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 22, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> What's the bet??  I may be interested.



Winners pick avatars for losers.

Red


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm in, and I'll crawl the length of a football field whistling the GT fight song with a mouth full of crackers, IF my Dawgs lose!


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 22, 2008)

gone to be a repeat of last year if not worse. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Winners pick avatars for losers.
> 
> Red



For how long?


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 23, 2008)

im in go dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 23, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Alright, this is what I have so far:
> 
> UGA
> 
> ...



Why are all the Techies in PINK?


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 23, 2008)

*because*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Why are all the Techies in PINK?



Gold and Black would make it look gay


----------



## bullgator (Nov 23, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Im game. Go Dawgs



I thought you didn't bet on 20 year old kids?

Or was that just for the UF game?.....


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 23, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> For how long?



Until Jan. 1.  You in?



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Why are all the Techies in PINK?





matthewsman said:


> Gold and Black would make it look gay



What he said....

Red


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow!!!  Where are all the loud mouth Techies?  Still missing quite a few especially Turkeycreek and Double D.  Man, these panty waists are making the rest of yall look bad.

I know Dutchman is hunting so he has an excuse, but not for much longer.

Red


----------



## chadair (Nov 23, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I thought you didn't bet on 20 year old kids?
> 
> Or was that just for the UF game?.....



it's amazing HOW many jump on this bet against Tech, but wouldn't touch the gator bet

true fans


----------



## Buck (Nov 23, 2008)

Been away for a while and have no idea what the bet is all about but I'm in...


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2008)

*I'm in*



Ol' Red said:


> Alright, this is what I have so far:
> 
> UGA
> 
> ...



Chicken - who you callin' chicken?  Change the pink names though.  See several UGAly fans names missing - whats the matter - not quite as confident now?


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 23, 2008)

Double D said:


> Chicken - who you callin' chicken?  Change the pink names though.  See several UGAly fans names missing - whats the matter - not quite as confident now?



You can talk smack when the numbers are equal.....Who is missing on the Dawg side you would like to have?

Red


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Add me to the list...Im in!


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2008)

*how about*



Ol' Red said:


> You can talk smack when the numbers are equal.....Who is missing on the Dawg side you would like to have?
> 
> Red



Rex 
Browning Slayer

others out there?


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 23, 2008)

And the warden sang
Come on dang Techies
Why don't you run
Ol' Red's itchin' to have a little fun
Get my lantern
Get my gun
Red'll have you treed before the mornin' comes


Put me in coach......Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 23, 2008)

I never said I'd do an avatar bet.


----------



## topcat (Nov 23, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I never said I'd do an avatar bet.


How about a watermelon avatar?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 23, 2008)

topcat said:


> How about a watermelon avatar?



front of the sports page of the ajc...

you'd think if the liberal bed-wetters at the urinal and constipation could print it, I could use it as an avatar...


----------



## topcat (Nov 23, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> front of the sports page of the ajc...
> 
> you'd think if the liberal bed-wetters at the urinal and constipation could print it, I could use it as an avatar...



Classic!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2008)

Double D said:


> Rex
> Browning Slayer
> 
> others out there?


 
I'm in!


----------



## PWalls (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I am in. Have had the same bet with the wolfie for a couple of years.

I got to go find a good yellow jacket avatar for him this year.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Present and accounted for.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 24, 2008)

Double D said:


> Rex
> Browning Slayer
> 
> others out there?



Added....no go round of some of your MIA panty waists.



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I never said I'd do an avatar bet.



Well, I figured you were man enough to handle it.  Should I take you of the pink list?

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2008)

so how long will you have to keep your GT avatar?


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so how long will you have to keep your GT avatar?



Until January 1.

Red


----------



## shiznugg (Nov 24, 2008)

*GT's time*

This is Georgia Tech's year!  You can put me down for GT!


----------



## Rangerboats (Nov 24, 2008)

GEORGIA TECH!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Double D said:


> Rex
> Browning Slayer
> 
> others out there?



i see i've been called out.  im in.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 24, 2008)

No chicken here..add me too your list.

Go Jackets!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2008)

chadair said:


> it's amazing HOW many jump on this bet against Tech, but wouldn't touch the gator bet
> 
> true fans



yea you're right. I just started liking UGA last week


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I thought you didn't bet on 20 year old kids?
> 
> Or was that just for the UF game?.....



Well I got lucky and hit it big last weekend on my "one week" trip to the bookie.....so I figure I may still have a hot hand......

Hey on a side note, I think UF will make it to the NC game....can they hang with the OK team that played this weekend?? Not trying to change the subject, but DANG them boys played good. That may be the best game on the table in a LONG time. Of course, all the cookies have to crumble the right way for that to happen


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2008)

Oklahoma is the matchup that worries me the most. I know they haven't done well in bowls lately, but Stoops seems to have them focused right now!...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 25, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oklahoma is the matchup that worries me the most. I know they haven't done well in bowls lately, but Stoops seems to have them focused right now!...



NO tt just played that bad.If ou can beat fla or ala that would be amazing.SEC three years and still counting.I love my DAWGS but I always pull for the SEC in the bowl games.


----------



## chadair (Nov 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Until January 1.
> 
> Red


if yall lose, how are yall goin to fly two avatars?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 25, 2008)

thats wrong. funny.....but wrong


----------



## BubbaD (Nov 25, 2008)

*I'll go with North Ave this time*

While I am more of a fence walking homer who always makes his decision based on who has the best bowl shot...I may stray from that this time. Even though I attended Southern Tech as a civil engineer and we used GT's hand-me-down equipment, I have always pulled for the Dawgs...the players mind you and not the fans. Especially when they play anyone else in the SEC. This year though I have had about enough of the barking. I have gotten geeked up for two big games only to get the same result. I have also done very well in my Yahoo picke'm league picking against UGA and the spread. I am in it with a bunch of GA nuts and they always question that if I like UGA why do I put my highest confidence points against them. I respond because they couldn't cover a ball with a blanket!

Put me in for the Jackets on Saturday! I hope they run wild in Athens and put an end to all the hype once and for all!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

I am in for GT chrome dome!!
UGA

1. Red
2. South GA Dawg
3. Mudducker
4. HMwolfpup
5. DDD
6. Drewdawg09
7. BlackSmoke
8. Dawg1419
9. Biggtruxx
10. duckdawgdixie
11. Arrow3
12. Rex Upshaw
13. Browning Slayer
14. Ranger1977
15. DSGB
16. Warrenmountain

GT

1. Troutman34
2. Tulip
3. Doc_Holliday23
4. PWalls
5. Jody Hawk
6. Double D
7. Shiznugg
8. Rangerboats
9. Turkeycreek
10. Meriwether Mike


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 25, 2008)

I stayed away from the Gator one but I will have a go at this'n I guess. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 25, 2008)

RED put me in GA. all the way.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 25, 2008)

Red Put me in again I want to double up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2008)

chadair said:


> if yall lose, how are yall goin to fly two avatars?


 


I don't even know if I'd want to put a GT cheerleader up for one of my avatars..


----------



## Big Trouble (Nov 26, 2008)

In for the Jackets!  Add me to the list.


----------



## Buck (Nov 27, 2008)

Someone forgot to put me on the list as a Dawg...


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Someone forgot to put me on the list as a Dawg...




you don't have room for two avatars


----------



## schleylures (Nov 27, 2008)

I am with tech and I do not have anything to loose


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> you don't have room for two avatars



We got more avatars than money


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry.  Go DAWGS!

If UGA does lose, I think I will have a very hard time finding a pretty little thang to use as my avatar because the only pretty girls on the YECH!!! campus are visitors.

If UGA wins, does this mean we are allowed by the Gator GON Maffia to go back to our old avatars......I mean heck......some of us are gutsy enough to bet our avatars twice!


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> If UGA wins, does this mean we are allowed by the Gator GON Maffia to go back to our old avatars......I mean heck......some of us are gutsy enough to bet our avatars twice!





NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!



Your brother told me about ya'lls little license plate bet back in the day.

C'mon, show a little holiday spirit and let us out of these flippin' things!


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Your brother told me about ya'lls little license plate bet back in the day.
> 
> C'mon, show a little holiday spirit and let us out of these flippin' things!



did he tell ya he cheated the last year

and Ba humbug


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> did he tell ya he cheated the last year
> 
> and Ba



Yeah, he said after the '97 win he never bet you again, pretty smart on his part if you ask me.

I thought your partner in crime Gaxtreme was going around telling folks they could switch back on their avatars.  What ever happened with that?


----------



## chadair (Nov 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I thought your partner in crime Gaxtreme was going around telling folks they could switch back on their avatars.  What ever happened with that?



 he bumped his head, so we had to hit him a little harder to knock some sense into him


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 27, 2008)

chadair said:


> he bumped his head, so we had to hit him a little harder to knock some sense into him



I hope he isn't sleeping with the fishes or anything....I know how you Gator Maffia roll.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally, got rid of that Gator avatar...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Finally, got rid of that Gator avatar...



That one is just as bad!

I sure do miss you old one with the little UGA car on it.

I guess I am going to find a GT cheerleader pic but it might be hard to find a pretty one.


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 29, 2008)

Time to Man Up!  

Go Dawgs!!!!! Nothing to do but look forward to Bowl season now.


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> That one is just as bad!
> 
> I sure do miss you old one with the little UGA car on it.
> 
> I guess I am going to find a GT cheerleader pic but it might be hard to find a pretty one.



It'll be back...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so glad i didnt Have to change mine... Get on it UGA fans... Lets see some Good Jacket Avatars.


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> Lets see some Good Jacket Avatars.



You say that like they exist.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 29, 2008)

warrenmountain said:


> You say that like they exist.



LOL.... Best looking ones out there!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 29, 2008)

warrenmountain said:


> Time to Man Up!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!! Nothing to do but look forward to Bowl season now.



yes it is


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 29, 2008)

Done.  Good game ya'll.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Marks500 said:


> I am so glad i didnt Have to change mine... Get on it UGA fans... Lets see some Good Jacket Avatars.




I guess they will do for a couple of Yech girls.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Winners pick avatars for losers.
> 
> Red



DDD,
I'll have you one of Roddy Jones soon.


----------



## schleylures (Nov 29, 2008)

That looks good there Buck#4


----------



## Tulip (Nov 29, 2008)

Ol' Red this is your new avatar. Enjoy.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 29, 2008)

put me in ... woops we already won


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2008)

I changed mine...I assume its acceptable...


----------



## PWalls (Nov 29, 2008)

I am out the door for a few days. Sent Jody a PM to get HMwolfpup a suitable avatar for me.

Great game.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 30, 2008)

Time to pay up fellas. Ol' Red and DDD I picked yours already. MAN UP!


----------



## troutman34 (Nov 30, 2008)

I like your new and improved avatar MustangMatt.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 30, 2008)

well i dont know if its acceptable and if its not then i get to change it back to normal 

prettiest tech girl i could find i sure wasnt puttin a tech dude on here lol


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

This is hilarious!  I'm a UT fan and won the only avatar bet I made!  How does that happen?

Kudos to the "class act" Georgia fans.  Some of your brethren need some chastising.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2008)

oh... I have a nice one for Ol' Red....  took it myself.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

Ol' Red is gonna need 3 -- a Florida, GT, and UT

By the way, Red and I are cool.  I hope his move is going well.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2008)

topcat said:


> Ol' Red is gonna need 3 -- a Florida, GT, and UT
> 
> By the way, Red and I are cool.  I hope his move is going well.



knowing him he'll probably use his move as an excuse for avoiding the board for a week or so... 

"I just didnt have the computer set up and the Comcast guy couldn't get out to the house."

if he tries that crap call him on it bc I know his accommodations down there and he definitely has access.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

DDD said:


> I am all over this.
> 
> I will put a stinking GT hat on and make it my avatar till Christmas if Georgia loses.
> 
> I have been to Vegas 5 times and this will be the easiest bet of my life.



DDD time to pay up. You have two options;
1) do as you said you would do above or
2) you use my avatar.
The choice is yours. MAN UP! And quit your


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

I just want to say thanks to all you fellas that made good on your bet. If your game I'll be glad to make the same bet with you next year. Ol' Red I dont know where you are but seems like you might be moving right now. So I'll give you a little slack but not much. So I expect to see that avatar I picked out for you by Friday Night. As for the rest of you fellas time to pay up. In case you forgot I'll make a list for you.

HMwolfpup
Blacksmoke
duckdawgdixie
Rex Upshaw
DSGB
Browning Slayer
fireman1501

MAN UP


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2008)

Tulip said:


> DDD time to pay up. You have two options;
> 1) do as you said you would do above or
> 2) you use my avatar.
> The choice is yours. MAN UP! And quit your



I have to find a GT hat first... 

and BTW... I am not 

I am a die hard UGA fan and I am sure you would be doing the same bantering if GT had lost... 

So shut up already... it's a dang Avatar... get a life.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

DDD said:


> I have to find a GT hat first...
> 
> and BTW... I am not
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have joined the bet if you wasn't gonna live up to it and you're always on here talking "Class". I wouldn't expect you to use a avatar disrespectful to Georgia, a simple GT avatar would do fine. I joined the bet and had UGA won, I'd have a UGA avatar right now.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah you are   .

You had something that had no GT symbols except for color in your first avatar. 

Your second one barely has a Jacket in it. Even a picture from the game with some players in it would be fine. Or a picture of the Ramblin Wreck. Or even one with some cheerleaders. But you wont do it. You said what you would do if the mutts lost so DO IT.

I would let Ol' Red pick out mine I aint skeered. Its just a stinkin avatar but I see your word dont mean squat.


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2008)

Tulip said:


> Yeah you are   .
> 
> You had something that had no GT symbols except for color in your first avatar.
> 
> ...




Blah... blah... blah..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

Im a man of my word. Good game guys


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2008)

Tulip said:


> I just want to say thanks to all you fellas that made good on your bet. If your game I'll be glad to make the same bet with you next year. Ol' Red I dont know where you are but seems like you might be moving right now. So I'll give you a little slack but not much. So I expect to see that avatar I picked out for you by Friday Night. As for the rest of you fellas time to pay up. In case you forgot I'll make a list for you.
> 
> HMwolfpup
> Blacksmoke
> ...




Just for you Tulip.  One of your beloved band members.   

Flag Boy himself.


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Back to you Blacksmoke.

Tell the truth DDD, that picture is of you and your childhood dream.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

DDD I changed my mind about you. That is to funny.    Thanks for paying up on your bet.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Blacksmoke.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> knowing him he'll probably use his move as an excuse for avoiding the board for a week or so...
> 
> "I just didnt have the computer set up and the Comcast guy couldn't get out to the house."
> 
> if he tries that crap call him on it bc I know his accommodations down there and he definitely has access.



Is he still moving down my way?  I haven't talked to him much lately.  He waits until the dang season is over to get down here.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine has been changed. 
Good game Jackets. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, mine until 1/1/09!


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for holding up your end of the bet.  There are some good dog fans on this forum, I don't care what the Bama and Florida guys say. (even though they are right)


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

hurry up Jan 1st!

i just caught myself calling someone's post stupid in the hunting forum, only to look up and realize it was MINE!!! lol this dang GT has GOT TO GOOOOO!!!!!  I dont like calling myself stupid!


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm here, I'm here.  I just can't change the avatar from here.  I am in the middle of a move, but it will get done in 24 hrs.

SGD, see the new location.

Red


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

is that AlbAny, or AlbIny there Red??


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 1, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> is that AlbAny, or AlbIny there Red??



Albany.

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'm here, I'm here.  I just can't change the avatar from here.  I am in the middle of a move, but it will get done in 24 hrs.
> 
> SGD, see the new location.
> 
> Red



Yeah Doc just pmd me and told me you had arrived.  Cool man.  Let me know as soon as yall get settled.  If you need any help with anything just holler.


----------



## warrenmountain (Dec 1, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Ok, mine until 1/1/09!



Speaking of which....wonder how many of us Dawg fans will forgo the traditional New Years midnight kiss with the Wife/Girlfriend because we are on-line at 12:00:01 changing this dad-gummed avatar back?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2008)

warrenmountain said:


> Speaking of which....wonder how many of us Dawg fans will forgo the traditional New Years midnight kiss with the Wife/Girlfriend because we are on-line at 12:00:01 changing this dad-gummed avatar back?



 Not to mention that in the morning I'll be feeling too rough to even bother with it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

warrenmountain said:


> Speaking of which....wonder how many of us Dawg fans will forgo the traditional New Years midnight kiss with the Wife/Girlfriend because we are on-line at 12:00:01 changing this dad-gummed avatar back?


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 1, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> If UGA does lose, I think I will have a very hard time finding a pretty little thang to use as my avatar because the only pretty girls on the YECH!!! campus are visitors.



Careful there lad... some of us have kids that go to GT... and they ain't all boys.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I'm here, I'm here.  I just can't change the avatar from here.  I am in the middle of a move, but it will get done in 24 hrs.
> 
> SGD, see the new location.
> 
> Red



cant change the avatar from here?  what the heck does that mean?

I'm not buying it...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 1, 2008)

Big Texun said:


> Careful there lad... some of us have kids that go to GT... and they ain't all boys.



Right.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> cant change the avatar from here?  what the heck does that mean?
> 
> I'm not buying it...



Not on my computer, haven't found the pic I want....of all people starting trouble, I would think you would at the end of the list.....if you know what I mean.

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Not on my computer, haven't found the pic I want....of all people starting trouble, I would think you would at the end of the list.....if you know what I mean.
> 
> Red



well I told you I had a nice one worked out for you... this one has the personal touch.  I took the picture, resized it in photoshop, and posted it on here with you specifically in mind.  My little way of saying "thanks."


----------



## troutman34 (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc, Red has to get help from his wife to change the avatar for him.  Remember, he's a dawg fan, he's a little slow!

Good luck with the move Red.  I would take SGD up on his offer and let him help with the heavy stuff.  That way you could take a break and enjoy a cold one.


----------



## Ol' Red (Dec 1, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I told you I had a nice one worked out for you... this one has the personal touch.  I took the picture, resized it in photoshop, and posted it on here with you specifically in mind.  My little way of saying "thanks."



Can't see it.  I'll look at it when I get home.  Being true to my word, I'll use it....It's got to better than the kissing gayterds.....

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

you're a stand up guy Red.  its definitely better than the kissing gayterds.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad I didnt see this until it was too late. I would have bet, I told my girlfriend before the game "no way GA looses to Tech" then later I told her "I was wrong again".

Are we going to have any bets going for FLA/Bama?


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish mine was a little BIGGER.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Winners pick avatars for losers.
> 
> Red



Need I remind you what the bet was? I picked one out for you but I like Docs better cause it has that personal touch to it. And yes its a LOT better than that Gator one.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> It's got to better than the kissing gayterds.....
> 
> Red


don't forget there LOSER you still owe a bet til the 1st of january



chambers270 said:


> Are we going to have any bets going for FLA/Bama?




no


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2008)

ranger1977 said:


> I wish mine was a little BIGGER.



  um......you know they make something for that


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 1, 2008)

ranger1977 said:


> I wish mine was a little BIGGER.



you could use this one...


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> um......you know they make something for that



I've yet to find anything that works.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 1, 2008)

So..the Mutt that started all this is resisting changing his????

Why is this not surprising?????


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry for the delay, wasn't around a pc much this weekend and my dad had surgery today...finally saw the avatar from Jody this afternoon.

Congrats Techies....hope I don't have to say that again next year.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 1, 2008)

biggtruxx said:


> well i dont know if its acceptable and if its not then i get to change it back to normal
> 
> 
> prettiest tech girl i could find i sure wasnt puttin a tech dude on
> here lol


 

wasnt so that mean i can go back to my original?


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you could use this one...



Thanks.


----------



## ranger1977 (Dec 2, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> um......you know they make something for that


----------



## dutchman (Dec 2, 2008)

DDD said:


> I am all over this.
> 
> I will put a stinking GT hat on and make it my avatar till Christmas if Georgia loses.
> 
> I have been to Vegas 5 times and this will be the easiest bet of my life.



Could somebody tell me what happened on this deal?

That must be DDD in his avatar, right? But where's his hat? 

I have one he can borrow and I'll even take the photograph.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 2, 2008)

Dutch he would rather post his hero "Flag Boy". I think he is in .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2008)

fireman1501 said:


> RED put me in GA. all the way.



well if you're in, what are you waiting for?

all.  the.  way.

and what the heck happened to supersport?  no avatar bet for the Dawgs biggest fan?  slippin...


----------



## chadair (Dec 4, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well if you're in, what are you waiting for?
> 
> all.  the.  way.
> 
> and what the heck happened to supersport?  no avatar bet for the Dawgs biggest fan?  slippin...



 Good luck with gettin all of them to change Doc. We still have a few who have not changed theirs from our bet on Nov1st.-  Acrey, and IdRatherBHunting


----------

